# Low Tech/No Filter = No Water Movement?



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

A true Walstad tank should have a heater to keep the temps stable, that should provide enough water movement. I would follow her suggestions on water KH and GH and also run lean on the nutrients of the potting soil you plan on using. A properly set up Walstad should have a lot of stem plants planted in the gravel and some floating plants too. 



It also should take a couple months to get cycled.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

what kind of livestock do you have in there? I know some fish like to eat that oily surface skum

what are you feeding them? and how much? Maybe cutting back on the feedings?


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

There is no set definition on what is a Walstad tank, heater, no heater, etc. 

Anyway I have a 7.5 gallon bowl and the only equipment is the desk lamp that lights the tank. Also no oil film on the surface, at least at this point. For the first few months I did have quite a bit of film on the surface which is a type of bacteria btw. For those months every water change I would use a cup to manually skim the surface. This worked for like a a day. Then it would be back again. 

Eventually I got rid of it entirely when I had an outbreak of greenwater. I used a UV filter for 5 or 6 days to get rid of the greenwater. When I removed the uv filter the surface film was gone and it never came back. That was 4 months ago. 

I do have some skimming action though in the tank in the form of the shrimp. All the shrimp (amano's and neos) have all learned to hold onto floating plants and skim the surface for nutrients and fish food. I don't know what to credit the lack of film to exactly. Did the uv filter kill it? Or are the shrimp keeping it at bay? And for more confusion, my wife has a cat that likes to drink out of this tank. So... it could also be the cat... /shrug


----------



## doubleatraining (Feb 15, 2008)

GrampsGrunge said:


> A true Walstad tank should have a heater to keep the temps stable, that should provide enough water movement. I would follow her suggestions on water KH and GH and also run lean on the nutrients of the potting soil you plan on using. A properly set up Walstad should have a lot of stem plants planted in the gravel and some floating plants too.
> 
> 
> 
> It also should take a couple months to get cycled.



I have lots of stem plants and lots of floating plants in all 3 Walstad tanks. I don't have a heater in my 29g because I'm choosing all native fish that prefer cooler temperatures....I live with a polar bear for a husband who thinks that 68 is the highest the thermostat should ever be set on. 




monkeyruler90 said:


> what kind of livestock do you have in there? I know some fish like to eat that oily surface skum
> 
> what are you feeding them? and how much? Maybe cutting back on the feedings?



The 5.5g has shrimp, H. Formosa, snails, and is currently holding 1 very tiny juvie bristlenose pleco until he gets moved to the 29g. I rarely feed them at all....once a week tops. 




minorhero said:


> There is no set definition on what is a Walstad tank, heater, no heater, etc.
> 
> Anyway I have a 7.5 gallon bowl and the only equipment is the desk lamp that lights the tank. Also no oil film on the surface, at least at this point. For the first few months I did have quite a bit of film on the surface which is a type of bacteria btw. For those months every water change I would use a cup to manually skim the surface. This worked for like a a day. Then it would be back again.
> 
> ...



I hadn't planned on having shrimp in the big tank, I'm worried they will eat the eggs of the fish in the tank.


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

doubleatraining said:


> I have lots of stem plants and lots of floating plants in all 3 Walstad tanks. I don't have a heater in my 29g because I'm choosing all native fish that prefer cooler temperatures....I live with a polar bear for a husband who thinks that 68 is the highest the thermostat should ever be set on.


For some reason I missed that this is a 29 gallon tank. You need some water movement in that tank or you will have issues with algae. Its too big with too much water volume for nothing. Diana Walstad mentions several times in her book that she goes without any equipment only in her smaller tanks. 

Anyway a sponge filter will certainly work fine. A small powerhead can also work well and if you get one of the DC variable powerheads it will be essentially silent.

Something like this turned down all the way. Or any other dc variable wavemaker/powerhead will work. Just need to find one weak enough to work for you.


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

Just get you one of the small powered surface extractors.


----------



## doubleatraining (Feb 15, 2008)

This is the filter/spray bar I bought:




















This is the tank, I'm still waiting for the stupid Spider Wood to sink!


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

How many gph is that filter and what fish do you think it’s to powerful for?

Main reason you wouldn’t get rid of surface film with that spraybar above surface like that is the floaters are stopping it from doing its job? A simple floater ring could fix that. 

At the back here, it’s kind of hard to see, there is a little D shaped floater ring tied in position under Aquaclear output that keeps red root floaters out of filter outflow. Ring at front is little 2” betta feeding ring. Water is sparkling clear on top.










Really for a little 5gal Walstad type tank this azoo mignon 150 is about most perfect filter you could want at 32gph.

https://www.amazon.com/Azoo-Mignon-Filter-150-Power/dp/B006KY1MF2

You can run Walstad with no filter but add a little circulation filter like this and it’s even better, much better. They also say you don’t need to dose Walstad tanks but add something like fluorish or thrive at 1/3 strength and the color and general health of your plants will also improve.


----------



## doubleatraining (Feb 15, 2008)

DaveKS said:


> How many gph is that filter and what fish do you think it’s to powerful for?
> 
> Main reason you wouldn’t get rid of surface film with that spraybar above surface like that is the floaters are stopping it from doing its job? A simple floater ring could fix that.
> 
> ...





I have a Topfin 20 with a Spray Bar. I can add a small airstone or small sponge filter on the other side of the tank to help with movement. 



I was hoping to do natives:


Pygmy Killifish
E. Gilberti
Bluefin Killifish


I'm worried they will all get lost in a tank that size. So I'm still contemplating. 



I was gone all weekend, its amazing how fast everything grows. I haven't started dosing yet, if I do....it will be minimal.


----------



## Quint (Mar 24, 2019)

Those fish wont get lost per say. Just get enough and enjoy watching them. Also I wouldnt be concerned with any of the shrimps eating the fish eggs, atleast NEOs or similar. They will eat the dying eggs which is a good thing.


----------

